# 2011 RS -- Test Ride Impressions / Questions / Advice



## Mapearso (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello Forumites --

Thanks in advance for the feedback. I just this weekend test rode a 2011 Cervelo RS with the SRAM Rival / FSA set-up and the Shimano R500 wheelset

My impressions and questions to follow, but first a little background. I raced as a Cat 3 for about a decade in the 90s, then literally hung my bike up on the wall and didn't ride at all for 10+ years. I returned to riding in January and am currently still riding my early / mid 90s Merckx and LeMond Columbus TSX bikes with 8-Speed. I am riding about 125 - 150 miles per week, doing club rides. 

So my impressions -- 
Loved the fact that the bike is eaily 6+ lbs lighter than what I am now riding. Bike felt very stiff / responsive, especially when I got up out of the saddle. The difference in the BB is noticeable. However, the bike felt what I can only describe as a little 'spongy' and 'flexy' when I was in the saddle and going hard uphill. I am thinking this is due to 2 factors 
1) I'm 6'5" and 195 lbs so on the 61 cm frame I've got a lot of seat post sticking out. Perhaps this is flexing?
2) The wheelset is low end and this may be contributing 

Questions -- 
Has anyone had similar impressions / experience? 
Any suggestions / thoughts?

Didn't love the SRAM and would prefer a 2010 Ultegra bike, but I have read and heard nothing but great things about the RS and I like the price point and the deal I am being offered by my LBS on the 2011.

Thanks again for the input :thumbsup:


----------



## smankow (Jul 24, 2011)

could be the wheelset and/or the fact that the seat stays are curved to help with ride comfort.


----------

